# Dépoussièrer un Imac



## spleen (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour
sur PC, j'avais l'habitude d'ouvrir le boîtier de temps en temps pour un petit "nettoyage" avec une bombe à air comprimé pour enlever la poussière des ventilos, composants, alim...
Maintenant que j'ai un Imac, je ne pense pas qu'il soit insensible à la poussière (malgré ses nombreuses qualités).
Mais comment le nettoyer ? j'ai bien essayé de l'ouvrir avec un gros tournevis en faisant levier pour enlever la coque plastique.. mais naaan je rigole  
Vous avez des astuces pour enlever la poussière qui ne manque pas de s'accumuler à l'intérieur ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai un Imac, je ne pense pas qu'il soit insensible à la poussière (malgré ses nombreuses qualités)


quel imac?
Les techniques different selon les modèles


----------



## spleen (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un Imac Intel 20" (core2 duo).


----------



## House M.D. (6 Janvier 2007)

Ton iMac est encore r&#233;cent... Tu peux attendre encore un peu avant d'envisager une telle op&#233;ration


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Ton iMac est encore r&#233;cent... Tu peux attendre encore un peu avant d'envisager une telle op&#233;ration



Par la m&#234;me occasion, tu peux oublier, carr&#233;ment.  

Un iMac Intel ne peut &#234;tre ouvert que par un sp&#233;cialiste (garantie), et encore, eux-m&#234;me pestent contre l'architecture de la machine. L'ouvrir est un parcourt du combattant, tous ceux qui s'y sont essay&#233;s en t&#233;moigneront ; le refermer c'est la m&#234;me chose en sens inverse et en pire.

Prends bien soin de ton iMac et fait r&#233;guli&#232;rement le m&#233;nage dans son environnement.

C'moon.


----------



## spleen (6 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Etant posé sur le bureau, il est moins exposé à la poussière qu'un boîtier PC posé par terre. Bon c'est vrai qu'il est très récent, il n'y a donc pas urgence...


----------



## Mafsou (6 Janvier 2007)

Perso je ne me risquerais pas plus que d'utiliser la bombe d'air sec via les grilles d'aération. Ca suffira déjà à déloger la poussière et libérer les entrées d'air .


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> Perso je ne me risquerais pas plus que d'utiliser la bombe d'air sec via les grilles d'aération. Ca suffira déjà à déloger la poussière et libérer les entrées d'air .



Et à mettre de la poussière là où elle n'était pas allé...  

Aspirateur.


----------



## Mafsou (6 Janvier 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et à mettre de la poussière là où elle n'était pas allé...
> 
> Aspirateur.




Ba non, si tu passes par la fente situé en haut au dos de l'iMac, la poussière qui volera tombera forcemment dans le bas de la machine, là où se situe des grilles d'aération, et tu pourras donc en récupérer une très grosse partie. Non?  En tout cas c'est ce que j'avais fait sur mon iMac précédant et ça avait pas mal marché. Ceci dit, ça ne ramasse pas tant de saloperies que ça...


----------



## spleen (6 Janvier 2007)

Bon et puis chez moi, c'est quand même pas si crade que ça.. 
Ca m'arrive de faire le ménage.
De toute façon, il y aura bien un passage au SAV un de ces jours (je suis d'une nature très optimiste  ), et j'espère que là ils passent un coup de nettoyage...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> SAV...., et j'espère que là ils passent un coup de nettoyage...


Ah ouais là c'est très optimiste 

( mode serieux , ca dépend des unités SAV , des fois ca revient  nettoyé;  d'autres fois avec de belles traces de doigts de techs  ; du vecu )


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2007)

Clair et net... Enfin, pour avoir d&#233;mont&#233; un PowerBook 15" 2 ans apr&#232;s l'achat, qui &#233;tait autrement plus expos&#233; &#224; la poussi&#232;re qu'un iMac (mon lit est mon bureau... c'est pas tellement l'un des endroits les mieux isol&#233;s niveau poussi&#232;re un lit...), la poussi&#232;re n'&#233;tait pas tellement pr&#233;sente dedans...

Donc ce n'est pas tellement un geste utile, contrairement aux tours qui ont vraiment besoin d'un nettoyage de temps en temps (le ventirad de ma X1900 commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; accumuler la poussi&#232;re, alors que le MacPro n'a qu'1 mois...)


----------



## spleen (7 Janvier 2007)

En fait, je crois aussi que cela dépend de la façon dont la ventilation est conçue : nombre de ventilos, vitesse, conception du tunnel d'évacuation de l'air....
Les portables et l'imac ayant une conception qui demande assez peu de ventilation (cpu chauffant peu, carte graphique peu puissante) il est possible qu'ils s'encrassent moins qu'une tour demandant une véritable soufflerie pour refroidir des composants très chauds.
Plus il y de circulation d'air, plus il y a de poussière qui rentre.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Plus il y de circulation d'air, plus il y a de poussière qui rentre.


ca marche dans les deux sens =>  aspirateur, très efficace


----------

